# Marathon in Saalhausen



## Deleted 83484 (22. Januar 2008)

Hey, habe gerade entdeckt, daß man sich ab sofort für den Marathon in Saalhausen anmelden kann.......*freu*  


www.mtb-sharkattack.net


----------



## Marc B (22. Januar 2008)

Ist die strecke eigentlich auch sonst ausgeschildert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eddigofast (24. Januar 2008)

Speedfire schrieb:


> Ist die strecke eigentlich auch sonst ausgeschildert?



Letztes Jahr wurde sie am Freitag vorm Marathon ausgeschildert.


----------



## Der Yeti (24. Januar 2008)

Naja, Saalhausen wird dieses jahr bei mir wahrscheinlich nix. Werde in Nordenau den Mara fahren, und die restlichen Strecken der Bikesport-News Mara-Trophy


----------



## Der Yeti (24. Juni 2008)

So, dann erbarme ich mich einfach mal und frage nochmal nach wer denn jetzt nach Saalhausn kommt In 2 1/2 Wochen geht's ja schon los


----------



## Marc B (28. Juni 2008)

Also wenn terminlich nichts dazwischen kommt, bin ich wie in den Vorjahren wieder dabei. Aber dieses Mal mit leichterem Rad


----------



## Deleted 83484 (30. Juni 2008)

Jawoll...ich bin auch dabei ( zweites Mal) ....auch wenn ich trainingstechnisch wegen Jobwechsel und der ein oder anderen Erkältung ziemlich hinten dran bin...aber: ankommen ist das Ziel !!!!


----------



## Der Yeti (30. Juni 2008)

Hm, dann fahren ja doch ein paar Leute mit. Hatte schon Angst, dass ich alleine fahren müsste


----------



## hefra (30. Juni 2008)

Bin Samstags und Sonntags gemeldet. Wird ein hartes Wochenende...


----------



## Lateralus (1. Juli 2008)

Wie ist denn die Strecke so? Sehr technisch, oder eher gar nicht? Her mit den Infos.


----------



## hefra (1. Juli 2008)

Ich weiß nur, dass ein Teil auf der CC Strecke gefahren wird. Über die Abfahrt waren letztes Jahr alle am meckern. Im CC bin ich da aber einfach runter gerollt. Also schon nicht ganz einfach aber auch nicht extrem technisch. Konditionell soll es aber schon einer der härteren Marathons sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xc-mtb (2. Juli 2008)

Bin Sonntag am Start.
Die Bundesligastrecke ist anders als die NRW-Cup-Strecke, weiß einer was nach dem Wurzeluphill mit der Strecke passiert

Gruß

Matthias


----------



## Milass (2. Juli 2008)

Kann man die XC Strecke Sonntag früh noch abfahren? Mein Rennen (u19) wäre um 8:30....ich würd dann so um 7 oder so kommen und n paar Ründchen fahren, wenn das geht?! Sonst muss ich mir wohln hotel buchen und Samstag anreisen.....


----------



## hefra (3. Juli 2008)

Weiß einer wer alles Eintritt zahlen muss? Die Betreuer auch?
Oder gibt es eine Stelle außerhalb des Eintrittspflichtigen Bereichs wo man Flaschen anreichen kann?


----------



## Der Yeti (4. Juli 2008)

Bin wohl doch nicht am Start. Viel Glück dem Rest!


----------



## Marc B (6. Juli 2008)

Sieht schon sehr gut aus:

KLICK

*"Die frisch eingebaggerte Röhre dient als Tunnel"*
Copyright: Thorsten Kathol






*"Auch die Steilkurve soll Publukumsmagnet werden"*
Copyright: Thorsten Kathol


----------



## Stronglight (7. Juli 2008)

Geil! Wie zu alten BMX Zeiten! Und nachdem ich erfahren habe, dass keine Strafgebühr fällig ist weil man das Startgeld nicht vorab überwiesen hat, freu ich mich nun auch wieder auf das WE....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Yeti (7. Juli 2008)

Wie Strafgebühr? Muss ich jetzt noch irgendwie was machen, weil ich nicht antreten kann? Hatte mich online angemeldet aber will jetzt das Geld nicht überweisen(somit erfolgt keine Anmeldung)...


----------



## Lateralus (8. Juli 2008)

Kommt einer aus der Ecke? Bräuchte ne Reifenempfehlung für den Marathon am Samstag. Fahre krankheitsbedingt nur die Kurzdistanz.

Wie siehts aus? Wie ist denn so der prozentuale Anteil von Singletrails, Waldautobahnen, Strassen...? Was fahrt Ihr? Hab mal bei Wetter.com geschaut - soll dort die ganze Woche durchgehend regnen


----------



## hefra (8. Juli 2008)

Wahrscheinlich fahr ich Michelin XCR AT, eventuell (wenn ich noch einen neuen Reifen bekomme) Larssen TT und Speedking SS


----------



## Lateralus (8. Juli 2008)

D.h. Du rechnest mit eher trockenen Bedingungen, auch wenns die ganze Woche regnet?


----------



## Stronglight (8. Juli 2008)

Ich sach nur: MOUNTAIN KING !!! passt bei jedem Wetter...oder Speed King...und alles made, nein Handmade in Germany


----------



## hefra (9. Juli 2008)

nö, ich rechne mit Näße. Deshalb die Michelins. Aber selbst mit Speedking kann man gut bei Näße fahren, nur nicht auf Asphalt...
Mit einer Schlammschlacht rechne ich eigentlich nicht. Bin aber auch den Rheingau Marathon mit Speedking gefahren, war allerdings in den Trails sehr grenzwertig. Bei Marathon kann man meistens schnelle Reifen fahren...

Zum CC nehm ich zwei Laufradsätze mit, das entscheide ich kurzfristig.


----------



## tranquillity (9. Juli 2008)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Sieht schon sehr gut aus:
> 
> KLICK
> 
> ...



Geht der Marathon denn über die CC-Strecke? Letztes Jahr war's fast nur Waldautobahn, hätte man mit HT + Starrgabel fahren können.


----------



## Eddigofast (9. Juli 2008)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Kommt einer aus der Ecke? Bräuchte ne Reifenempfehlung für den Marathon am Samstag. Fahre krankheitsbedingt nur die Kurzdistanz.



Derzeit ist es sehr Nass und die Böden sind Tief,(Lt.Wetterbericht ändert sich daran auch nichts) auf den Waldautobahnen sollte das aber nicht so ein großes Problem werden. In den Trials würde ich jedoch schon einen Reifen mit etwas Grip auf der Bremse wählen.


----------



## SBIKERC (11. Juli 2008)

hab mich noch nicht vorangemeldet aber ich denke ich werde mich nachmelde
Wetter ist ja echt nicht das Beste, ich werde wie bislang auf jeden Rennen der Saison Jimmy/Nobby Nic fahren...die Kompi passt eigentlich immer


----------



## Deleted 83484 (11. Juli 2008)

so...Nudeln im Bauch........Kette geölt.......Luft kontrolliert.......morgen um 8 Uhr geht's los !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SBIKERC (12. Juli 2008)

so die Veranstaltung hat mir gut gefallen
nur die Startverzögerung war nicht so toll

Wetter war ja ganz ok, ein bissl Regen macht ja nichts. Trotzdem war ich sau matschig und gut nass

Platzierung weiß ich noch nicht bin denke irgendwo im ersten Drittel, bin aber auch kein Schlecht Wetter Biker

Auf die Fotos von Sportograf bin ich gespannt, mit meinen letzten aus Mainz war ich aber sehr zufrieden


----------



## AsB (12. Juli 2008)

Hi Marvin,
welche Runde bist Du denn gefahren ? Der Großteil von uns war auf der mittleren Strecke unterwegs. Ich hatte hinterher doch einige km mehr auf dem Tacho. Die Strecke war doch eigentlich 52 km lang, oder ?
Im Zielbereich wurde  hektisch nachgefragt wieviel km man effektiv gefahren ist  Warum eigentlich 

Die Startverschiebung war bei dem feuchtfröhlichen Wetter wirklich nicht der Hit, aber danach wurde es ja warm 

Ich fand die Veranstaltung eigentlich sehr gelungen. Ich denke auch recht gut organisiert.

Zum Thema Sportograf mach Dir keine Sorgen, da kommt wohl wie immer Qualität.

Gruß
AsB


----------



## SBIKERC (12. Juli 2008)

^^ich war mit meinem Vater auf der 33 km Runde unterwegs, haben uns erst heute nachgemeldet. Letzte Woche war ich noch auf den Trails in Port de Soller (Mallorca) unterwegs, da kann ich nicht zur Anmeldung

als wir uns heute nachgemeldet haben hat es angefangen zu schütten wie sau, da war mir klar das ich nur die 33-er fahre
wegen den Km...es kamen auf jede Runde noch 5 km Einführungsrunde drauf also bei mir nachher 38km

Sportograf Quali, ich in Mainz


----------



## Deleted 83484 (12. Juli 2008)

jau, war wieder sehr nett.....aber das Höhenprofil und die Kilometerangabe stimmt nicht wirklich.
52 km waren angegeben...60 hatte ich auf dem Tacho !! 

Und von mir ein Mega-Kritikpunkt: der Schlussberg war einfach zuviel !!!
Es ist für die Psyche nicht so toll, wenn mann einen Steinwurf vom Ziel vorbeigeleitet wird ..um dann eine Abfahrt der CC-Strecke HOCH zu müssen....und zwar ganz hoch. Selbst zu Fuß war dies nur sehr beschwerlich möglich.

Ansonsten: organisation und Streckenauszeichnung: Top!

Besonders erwähneneswert finde ich die netten Streckenposten !


----------



## AsB (12. Juli 2008)

@SBIKERC
Als Ihr Euch angemeldet habt, da haben wir noch im Auto auf dem Parkplatz gesessen 

Tolles Foto 

@SBIKERC / GRUNZI
Ich hatte auch etwas mit 60 km auf dem Tacho. Mit der Einführungsrunde passt es dann ja fast.

Den "CC-UPHILL" hätte man wirklich nicht einbauen müssen, aber unterm Strich bleibt, dass es ne tolle Veranstaltung war 

Bis nächstes Jahr
Gruß
AsB


----------



## Lateralus (12. Juli 2008)

Ich bin die Kurzstrecke gefahren, nachdem ich 3 Monate verletzt war und seitdem nur 3mal aufm Bike saß. Und das war echt hammerhart. 
Ich fand die Anstiege sehr lang und teilweise äußerst steil. Allerdings konnten wir Kurzstreckler die CC-Strecke RUNTER fahren. Zum Glück. Hab mal die Höhenmeter gecheckt - knapp 1200 und damit auf 38 km nur wenig weniger als in Wetter 2007 bei über 50 km Daran kann man ja schon erkennen, dass die Berge im Sauerland ETWAS steiler sind. Jedenfalls werde ich auch im nächsten Jahr trotz sicherlich wesentlich besserer Fitness auch nur die Kurzdistanz fahren. Hoffentlich aber schneller Konditionell fand ichs sehr fordernd, technisch überhaupt nicht. Aber kann ja nicht alles so sein wie das Ruhrbike-Festival Weiss jemand, wanns die Ergebnisse gibt?


----------



## Deleted 83484 (12. Juli 2008)

stimmt!! Im Vergleich zu Wetter war es technisch nicht fordernd...aber eben konditionell.
Wobei es bei den Bodenbedingungen wohl auch besser war, nix technisches mit einzubauen !
Auf die Ergebnisse bin ich auch mal gespannt!!


----------



## helman (12. Juli 2008)

War doch ein nettes Rennen, auch wenn es bis 10:40 Uhr geregnet hat. Die Strecke war trotz Nässe gut fahrbar. Zum Glück mit nicht wirklich schwierigen feuchten Wurzelabfahrten, aber leider mit einer nicht notwendigen Wurzelauffahrt!!, die absolut nicht fahrbar war und zudem am Ende das letzte bischen Kondition fraß. Das können sich die Veranstalter nächstes Jahr schenken- selbst wenn es trocken sein sollte. So was ist in einem Marathon fehlangebracht. 

PS. ich hatte nirgendwo gelesen  das die Einführungkilometer nicht zum Rennen gehören - sonst kann ich mir die 68KM auf meinem Tacho nicht erklären....

helman


----------



## 101 (13. Juli 2008)

es war meiner meinung nach, sehr schwach organisiert- einer der schlechtesten Marathons,den ich gefahren bin(organisationsmässig). 
jetzt wundert mich auch nicht warum VOTEC immer pleite ist   und ich finde es sch....e,dass wir mehr als 10 kilometer gefahren sind,als die ursprünglich waren!  Wenn für mich keine Rolle spielt,denn für anderen vielleicht doch! also total doof!!

Willingen und Bilstein haben mir 1000mal besser gefallen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DK Henning (13. Juli 2008)

101 schrieb:


> einer der schlechtesten Marathons,den ich gefahren bin(organisationsmässig).



Dem kann ich jetzt so nicht zustimmen! Jedoch war die Ausschilderung etwas durftig. Will da nur eine Abfahrt mit weit über 40 km/h nennen, wo es unmittelbar nach einer Kurve 90 Grad links in einen Hang ging. Ein kleines Schild ca. 100 m vorher wäre hier und da sicherlich hilfreich gewesen. Auch die Streckenposten hinter den Flatterbändern hätten gerne Anzeigen können, in welche Richtung es gehen soll.

Verpflegungstechnisch war es top. Anzahl und Abstände der Stationen war für die 52er-Runde echt gut getroffen.

Dass die Streckenlänge überzogen wurde, habe ich auch ohne Tacho gemerkt.


----------



## Becci (13. Juli 2008)

naja ich hab erstmal einspruch gegen das ergebnis eingelegt bin gespannt was rauskommt, denn die platzierung ist arg schieggegangen..ansonsten ausschilderung ok, strecke leider zu lang(die einführungsrunde wurde ja leider nicht mit eingerechnet) gute verpflegung, nur das die bundesligafahrer einem auf dem letzten stück entgegen kamen war wirklich besch****..


----------



## Lateralus (13. Juli 2008)

Wieso Einspruch? Was war denn los?


----------



## SBIKERC (13. Juli 2008)

ein MX hatte ein Absperrband abgefahren so das die ersten falls gefahren sind bzw. eine andere Strecke genommen haben


----------



## 4XRacerPB (13. Juli 2008)

kennt jemand die siegerzeit der fun klasse find auf der website noch keine ergebnisse...
bezüglich einspruch der Streckenführung: Jeder Fahrer ist selber verantwortlich für sich....


----------



## 101 (13. Juli 2008)

ich glaube 1.42 oder 1.47h irgendsowas in der richtung,auf jeden fall unter 2 stunden. 

na ja wenn ich überlege,dass ich definitiv mehr als 33 km. gefahren bin,habe ich gaaar nicht so schlechte zeit.. zwei mädels habe ich jedoch überholt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (13. Juli 2008)

Ich hab gehört, der Sieger der 55er Runde soll 2:10 gebraucht haben Ich bin auf jeden Fall die kleine Runde in 2:40 gefahren - naja, nach 3 Monaten Verletzungspause eh egal und war dafür eine gute Zeit und eine interessante Trainingsrunde


----------



## Nofaith (13. Juli 2008)

Also die einzige Zeit die ich für den Halbmarathon gehört hab ware so ca. 2:40h(mein Begleiter stand im Ziel bei der Ankunft), aber ohne Gewähr, da gab's wohl jede Menge Einsprüche weil Fahrer falsch abgebogen sind. 
Fand's schwach das nirgends die Zeiten der Hobby-Fahrer aushingen. Alles in allem kam's mir dieses Jahr so vor, alsob der Marathon nur so 'ne Art "Rand-Veranstaltung war". Hat aber trotzdem Spass gemacht im Dreck zu wühlen!!!!


----------



## hefra (13. Juli 2008)

Ich fand das Wochenende auch durchwachsen.

negativ:
- Die Verschiebung des Starts
- Die Streckenauszeichnung, Streckenteilung direkt hinter der Kurve und im letzen Teil fehlten einfach Bänder und Schilder, ich bin da nur nach Motorradspur gefahren, wenn da ein anderes MX im Wald gewesen wäre hätte ich mich verfahren!
- falsche KM Angaben
- Uphill im CC Downhill, bei solchen Veranstalltungen bitte beide Strecken trennen, so kann auf der CC Stecke trainiert werden und auf der Marathon strecke hat man freie Fahrt.
- Zieleinfahrt direkt neben dem Duschzelt, Bierstand, Bikewasch usw. es war einfach zu eng. Das nächste mal das Ziel vielleicht etwas höher legen oder absperren!
- die erste Ergebnissliste dauert extrem lang. Es geht mir dabei nur um Preisgeld und Podiumsplätze. Wenn ich drin bin bleibe ich wenn nicht gehts ab nach hause. Also wenn man nur die Top20 aushängt reicht in meinen Augen. Das sollte doch etwas früher sein. Die Probleme mit den Ergebnissen kann ich teilweise nachvollziehen! Ich wurde übersehen, was an der chaotischen Zieleinfahrt liegt. (Wurde aber promt geklärt) bin mal gespannt wann es das Preisgeld gibt. Warum macht man beim Marathon nicht auch ein Transpondersystem wie beim CC?
- 80% Regel beim CC...

Positiv:
- Strecke war trotz Regen gut fahrbar
- CC Strecke macht Spaß, war aber nach dem Marathon doch etwas hart 
- heiße Dusche am Samstag, heute leider nicht
- Top Verpflegung, vorallem die Krombacher Mädles!
- Mehrere Bikewaschplätze
- eigentlich kann man das ganze drumherum loben! Übrigens sehr gute Waffeln!

Ich hatte auch das Gefühl, dass der Marathon so eine Art Pflichtveranstalltung war und im ganzen CC und Bundesliga Zirkus unter gegangen ist. 
Warum macht man es nicht so wie in Grafschaft, dass man den Marathon an einem eigenem Termin macht. Bringt dem Veranstallter auch mehr Umsatz bei Getränken und Essen.

Ich bin nächstes Jahr wieder dabei, zumindest beim CC. Marathon muss ich mir stark überlegen.


----------



## Pirate76 (13. Juli 2008)

> Top Verpflegung, vorallem die Krombacher Mädles!



Wie meinst du das genau???


----------



## M::::: (13. Juli 2008)

4XRacerPB schrieb:


> bezüglich einspruch der Streckenführung: Jeder Fahrer ist selber verantwortlich für sich....



Ja nu, die Strecke sollte aber schon vernünftig beschildert/abgesperrt sein.Das Flatterband am CC DH war weg, so das einige den falschen Weg genommen haben.Rein optisch sah s bei dem DH ja auch so aus als müsste man da runter (Holzaun/Banner).
Das die Strecke länger ist als ausgeschrieben, hätte man über den Streckensprecher ja auch nochmal bekannt geben können,schließlich standen wir ja lang genug im Startblock.

Hobby CC und MA an einem Tag war auch m.M. nach ne Schnapsidee.Zum einen, weil sich so mancher entscheiden musste was er fährt, zum anderen kam s ja dadurch zu den Verzögerungen beim MA.

Super Idee auch von den BL-CC lern die Strecke im laufenden Rennen ab zu fahren  .Ich musste 2 mal ausweichen, weil mir welche entgegen kamen,ein Kollegen wurde kurz vorm Ziel von so einem Spinner umgemäht .Ich möchte das Geschrei der Linzenzler mal hören ,wenn ich im BL Rennen seelenruhig über Strecke radel.

Für mich wirkte das ein bischen, als haben die guten Saalhausener sich am Triple NRW Cup,BL und MA Trophpy doch etwas zu viel an s Bein gebunden.Weniger ist manchmal mehr.

Gruß M


----------



## Deleted 83484 (13. Juli 2008)

die (vorläufigen) Ergebnislisten sind online !!


----------



## Becci (14. Juli 2008)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Wieso Einspruch? Was war denn los?



nun ich wurd zuerst auf platz 6 gelistet, die online listen zeigen jedoch das richtige ergebnis(platz3) an...die strecke habe ich gefunden, nur eben die ergebnise waren falsch..daher einspruch..es geht immerhin auch um die throphy wertung..


----------



## SBIKERC (14. Juli 2008)

hier mal der Link
http://www.mtb-sharkattack.net/Marathon_Ergebnisse.html

Bin ganz zufrieden, der letzte Berg hat mich aber einige Plätze gekostet
So bin ich auf der Kurzstrecke gesamt 25 von 124
und in der Herrenklasse 8 von 18


----------



## AsB (14. Juli 2008)

Fotos sind auch online,
siehe 

http://www.sportograf.de/de/shop

Gruß
AsB


----------



## Deleted 83484 (14. Juli 2008)

Das finde ich sehr gut und unterstreich tdie Bemühungen des Veranstalters:

Statement des Veranstalters 
Eingetragen von: Veranstalter 
Datum: 14.07.2008 09.29 Uhr 
Hallo Ihr Lieben, wir werden sicher noch bis Ende der Woche ein offizielles Statement abgeben. Auf dieser Homepage!!! Im Vorhinein ist sicherlich zu sagen, das wir uns diesen großen Schuh selber an zu ziehen haben. Die Hauptproblematik lag sicherlich in der Tatsache, dass wir an diesem Samstag eine XC-Strecke mit einer Marathonstrecke gequerte hatten, bzw. diesen beiden Disziplinen an einem Tag durchgeführt haben und daher auch die Streckenführung umplanen mußten. Bitte sendet Eure Kritiken an meine EMail-Adresse [email protected] Wir werden im nächsten Jahr sicher einiges anders machen. Wie genau werden wir in den nächsten Wochen bekannt geben. Eins ist uns durch dieses Chaos klar geworden, so geht es nicht!!! Ich bitte um Entschuldigung und noch ein paar Tage Gedult. Bei evtl. Korrekturen der Ergebnisslisten bitte auch eine EMail an mich. Mit freundlichen Grüßen Thorsten Kathol


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4XRacerPB (14. Juli 2008)

blöd gelaufen in meinen augen fand ich auch das wohl die streckenlänge nicht stimmte...da kommt es doof wennman sich für 33km einteilt und es werden dann verdammt mehr...


----------



## SBIKERC (15. Juli 2008)

AsB schrieb:


> Fotos sind auch online,
> siehe
> 
> http://www.sportograf.de/de/shop
> ...



schon bestellt


----------



## Lateralus (15. Juli 2008)

4XRacerPB schrieb:


> blöd gelaufen in meinen augen fand ich auch das wohl die streckenlänge nicht stimmte...da kommt es doof wennman sich für 33km einteilt und es werden dann verdammt mehr...



Richtig. Die 33 gingen. Beim Rest bin ich eingebrochen, da ich mich da schon richtig schön ausgepowert hatte. Sonst wäre ich wohl locker 10-20 plätze weiter vorn gelandet. Denn gerade am letzten langen Berg der Kurzstrecke haben mich ne ganze Latte Leute überholt.



SBIKERC schrieb:


> schon bestellt



Ich auch, schon gestern morgen, aber hab immer noch keine Downloadlinks


----------



## Becci (15. Juli 2008)

so bei mir hat sich alles zum positiven geklärt


----------



## Lateralus (15. Juli 2008)

Konntet Ihr schon Eure Bilder vom Sportograf downloaden? Hab gestern morgen gezahlt und noch keine Links bekommen


----------



## 101 (16. Juli 2008)

ich auch noch nicht


----------



## SBIKERC (16. Juli 2008)

ich hab meine Links auch noch nicht erhalten...als ich letztes mal meine Bilder bei Sportograf bestellt hatte dachte ich das die mir nicht die Links schicken obwohl ein das Geld bezahlt bzw es von meinem Konto abgebucht war. Auf meine Mail an Sportograf habe ich eine Antwort bekommen wo drin Stand das Sportograf das Geld erst 4 Tage später erhalten hat...die Links habe dann auch erhalten


----------



## AsB (16. Juli 2008)

mein Link ist soeben eingetroffen. Müsste bei Euch dann ja nun auch funktionieren.
Gruß
AsB


----------



## mbiker2005 (22. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe die 53 km Runde gefahren und bin nicht in der Ergebnisliste aufgetaucht. Ich habe eine Mail an [email protected] geschrieben aber bisher keine Antwort erhalten. 
Hat jemand die gleiche Probleme?
Ich wollte den NRW Cup mitfahren aber wenn das Ergebnis fehlt ...

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hefra (22. Juli 2008)

Ich war auch erst nicht in der Ergebnissliste, habe das aber direkt vor Ort geklärt. Ging recht problemlos.


----------

